# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  ko cài được màn hình nền cho win7

## duylp8686

em mới dùng win7 nên ko biết vì sao lại ko cài đc hình nền:khi nhấp chuột phải vào hinh ảnh thi ko hiện chữ set back ground như cái máy khác:



ai giúp với
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
àh quên win7 còn ko xem được hình động dưới dạng .gif nữa bác nào biết chỉ luôn giúp em!

----------


## toan102

windows 7 không xem được ảnh động đâu bạn ơi, bạn có thể down soft này về cài ra xem được luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] . còn đặt hình nền bạn r_click desktop / personalization / desktop background / chọn browse / tìm đến thư mục chứa ảnh / open .tại đây bạn có thể chọn 1 ảnh làm hình nền hoặc tạo slide từ 1 folder ảnh.

----------


## lamgiaseo

botay!!
dùng bản khác đi bạn ơi........

----------


## Menbro102015

:emlaugh:chắc bản này bị lỗi rồi
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
cảm ơn các b đã nhiệt tình:botay:

----------


## tebaogoc

không phải win lỗi ! nhìn thanh taskbar của bạn đang bị mờ .bên trong display sẽ là ở dạng classic .mình đã gặp trường hợp này rồi 
một là do card màn hình dưới 128mb nên win7 không hỗ trợ 
hai là driver màn hình trục trặc .
nếu card màn hình của bạn dưới 128mb thì bạn cần nâng cấp rồi cài driver .nếu bạn dùng card trên 128mb thì bạn cho mình biết tên card để mình cung cấp driver cho bạn .(nên tháo card rời vệ sinh )

*chú ý* : là lỗi aero thường hay xảy với win7 .để chấm dứt hiện tượng này .các bạn nên download gói severpack 1 cho win7 .cài vào sẽ hết .

----------


## dungwinline

cái này m ko rành lắm xem giu'p m nhe'

----------


## haduyen

> nan giải rồi:
> ko có chữ personalize đâu cả:
> desktop background càng ko có:


cái gì mà ko có desktop background!
bạn cứ làm theo thử nhé! 
*chuột phải màn hình>>screen rosolution>>make text and other items larger or smaller?>>>change desktop background!*
xong!!!!

----------


## vongocbao

giống y như lần đầu mình cài win 7 vậy, đây chắc chắn là bạn xài win 7 starter!!!
mình cài được vài ngày thì chuyển sang win 7 ultimate ngay!

----------


## vomaiduyphuong

uh
mình mới mua máy nên mặc định là bản win7 home basic nên để xài luôn!
khi nào wen chắc chuyển qua ultimate!

----------


## iposter

> cái gì mà ko có desktop background!
> bạn cứ làm theo thử nhé! 
> *chuột phải màn hình>>screen rosolution>>make text and other items larger or smaller?>>>change desktop background!*
> xong!!!!


 làm thế rồi nhưng nó thế nè bạn ơi:

----------


## saolaikhong

- trỏ chuột ra ngoài desktop, nhấn chuột phải chọn personalize --> chọn desktop background (dưới cùng bên trái) --> trong phần picture location chọn browse để tìm nơi chứa ảnh bạn muốn thay.

- thực ra thì là cái windows picture and fax viewer của bạn không hỗ trợ xem ảnh động nữa chứ không thể nói là "windows7 không xem đc ảnh động".
có thể ms cắt xén thêm bớt tính năng của nó. hay tại bạn dùng crack

----------


## ledinh121189

thật ra không phải ko xem được hình động .mà là ta chưa làm đúng thao tác của nó mà thôi .vi win7 cũng như winxp những chức năng của nó chỉ cải tiến thêm chứ ko cắt bớt đi 

còn việc cài đặt hình nền thì bạn làm như haimanh là hoàn toàn chính xác :



> trỏ chuột ra ngoài desktop, nhấn chuột phải chọn personalize --> chọn desktop background (dưới cùng bên trái) --> trong phần picture location chọn browse để tìm nơi chứa ảnh bạn muốn thay.

----------


## duydiem6868

nan giải rồi:
ko có chữ personalize đâu cả:
desktop background càng ko có:

----------


## phamthaovnn

thay bản win mới chắc là ok! !

----------


## incocht1

thôi rồi!
pó tay rồi!
bạn xài bản 64bit hay 32bit???
sao không như của mình ta!!!!
chắc chờ cao thủ dô giúp thôi bạn ơi!!!
sory!

----------

